# Barcelona?



## Galluslass (Mar 27, 2013)

Thinking of a move to Spain and possible Barcelona area. Just looking for feedback from people living there. We would probably want to live outside Barcelona, decent commute to airport and close to International schools. Would be nice to be by the sea but mostly want a nice town atmosephere good for the kids. Any info welcome, thanks!


----------



## al_bryant (Aug 16, 2013)

I lived in Sitges for 6 months last year. It gets a bit of a bad rep because of the gay culture there but I lived with my wife and daughter (3 years old) and we found it ok. It can be a bit quieter in the Winter but not massively. Airport is no more than 40 minute drive (can be done on the train in slightly less time). And you can get into Barcelona Sants station within about 40 mins too (on a good day).

Beach is great and there are different areas to choose from. We live about 5 minute drive from the sea so ideal to not be in the thick of things but close enough to enjoy.

I had friends living in Alella which was a bit more pricey. Both have international schools close by. Might also be worth considering castelldefels as it's a bit closer than sitges and will put you on the Barcelona side of the toll roads (over 6 Euros a pop, which was annoying)!

Hope this helps. Let me know if you want more info.

Al


----------



## scotty500 (Jun 1, 2013)

I moved to castelldefels 6 weeks ago, it is a really nice place and good atmosphere with lots going on. Takes me 20 mins to get into Barc Sants by train and they are running every 10 mins or so as there are a number of trains going through the station.

For people who like to shop there is a decent size shopping centre Anec Bleu that opens until 10pm most days and also open on Sunday, plus cinema etc.

My children will start the english school on Monday so can give some feedback as they settle in.


----------



## al_bryant (Aug 16, 2013)

Good luck to your kids scotty500. OK our neighbours had a lad in the English school there and said it was good.

Anec Bleu is great. We used to go there most Saturdays to grab a coffee and participate in retail therapy . Then onto the big Alcampo to grab the weekly shopping! It was the only place we could find Strawberry's out of season.

Best
Al


----------

